
Compile to JavaScript: The 4 best alternatives to JavaScript - wrightandres
http://blog.debugme.eu/best-alternatives-to-javascript/
======
progman
There are actually several more alternatives to Javascript. Many languages
support compilation to Javascript. For instance consider Haskell, Ruby, Lisp,
and Nim.

List of languages that compile to JS:

[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/wiki/list-of-
langu...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/wiki/list-of-languages-
that-compile-to-js)

Javascript has become the "C of the Web", like C has become the default "high
level assembler" for native programming and embedded systems.

